# Newbie bought Tahiti Village Vegas; Advise Needed!



## DABD (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello All,

My name is Daniel,

Me and my wife just bought a Timeshare at Tahiti Village Las Vegas on Saturday 19 NOV 2016. 1 Bedroom Bora-Bora 47K points every odd years for $9k (16.90% APR) with $577 maintenance fee for the first year and $288 thereafter. We put down 1k and our monthly is $168. The Timeshare comes with an initial RCI Platinum membership fee for a year and will be paying $184 a year for the following year.

I have read Flutter0427's thread and was hoping you guys can also give me a good advise.

Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 22, 2016)

DABD said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Daniel,
> 
> ...


rescind now!

the legal cancellation period in nevada is 5 days, so you are running out of time if you bought on the 19th!

read your contract, it will contain a section that details exactly how to rescind your purchase and follow those instructions to the letter.

as an example you can see a number of Tahiti village resales right here on TUG for $1


Welcome to TUG, you just saved 10 grand!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 22, 2016)

DABD said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Daniel,
> 
> ...


All the of advise from that older thread still holds, only the resale price has probably gone down.  Rescind now.  Then do your research and ask lots of questions to decide what you want.  Then buy resale.  If you decide on a developer purchase, the salespeople will be ecstatic to sell you the same deal in another month or two.  

Sue


----------



## DABD (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you! I just sent the mail today!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 23, 2016)

DABD said:


> Thank you! I just sent the mail today!


Great! Congratulations. Good thing you did. Nevada has a mere five day right of rescission. You were getting near the deadline of your legal right to cancel.


----------



## travelplus (Nov 27, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Great! Congratulations. Good thing you did. Nevada has a mere five day right of rescission. You were getting near the deadline of your legal right to cancel.



I would find a 2 Bedroom Lockoff but not in Vegas if you want to Exchange it. You could find a resort like Sedona Summit in Sedona and the Lock Off Units can split and essentially you can get two weeks for your unit which I have done.

Also look for Christopher Nuding/Daniel Chapa they are very good for purchasing resale. We have used them and they were very good and since you are a first time purchaser they can answer your questions.

If your goal is just to stay in Vegas I would find a resale on the Strip like the Polo Club or Hilton Elara Grand Vacation Club. Just look to be sure the Maintenance Fees are something you can afford as its recurring and they can go up.

Diamond is a great company.  I hope you find a better resort. The Tahiti Village is far from the strip and you have to rely on a car or their  shuttle.


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Nov 27, 2016)

I personally love Tahiti Village as a family resort and like it better than anything near the strip.

But... 
1) You can't buy Tahiti Village RCI points resale.  If you do buy Tahiti Village resale, you will get the deeded week.  RCI points won't transfer on resale.
2) Don't buy RCI points at another Las Vegas resort (such as Grandview) if you want to use the points for Tahiti Village.  Tahiti Village blocks other timeshares in LV from exchanging into Tahiti Village.

Look for resale RCI points elsewhere as suggested.


----------



## DABD (Nov 28, 2016)

BennyBoy00 said:


> I personally love Tahiti Village as a family resort and like it better than anything near the strip.
> 
> But...
> 1) You can't buy Tahiti Village RCI points resale.  If you do buy Tahiti Village resale, you will get the deeded week.  RCI points won't transfer on resale.
> ...



We like the Tahiti Village for family as well and would like the RCI points to get rooms to different places (i.e. hawaii, florida, asia, and europe). Any suggestions?

Thanks everybody for all you advices!!!


----------

